# Newsserver aufsetzen



## DannyP (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gernen unter SuSe 9.3 einen Newsserver aufsetzen, der auch über Internet erreichbar ist (per DynDNS ist der Rechner immer erreichbar)
Der Newsserver soll dabei nur Newsgroups anbieten, die ich da lokal eingerichtet habe, also nicht "allgemeine" Gruppen wie die alt.de.* Gruppen und so weiter.
Und es sollte möglich sein, dass man sich registrieren muss, um drauf zugreifen zu können.

Hat dazu jemand ne Anleitung rumfliegen oder kennt ne Seite wo das erklärt wird?

Danke schon mal 
Daniel


----------

